# 1990 engine replace



## Grayorg (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a 1990 240sx with about 450,000 miles (no kidding). Head gasket's blown, not worth fixing. Planning to swap with junkyard engine. Two questions:

1. Where can I get a good manual (NOT Haynes/Chilton's)?
2. Is there anything to look out for, any surprises, problems, etc that will make the job easier if I know about them b4 I start?

Thanks. :newbie:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

take a pic of the dash dude i wanna see this


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

WOAH!!!! 450,000K???
You can always ebay for an original nissan repair manual.
Have you ever did a swap before? Next question is what engine are you going to swap in? Answer those and we can move on to finishing your question.


----------



## Grayorg (Dec 23, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> take a pic of the dash dude i wanna see this


it's gone thru a couple of odometers - doesn't show the actual mileage. 450k is a guesstimate, but it's definitely around that.


----------



## Grayorg (Dec 23, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> WOAH!!!! 450,000K???
> You can always ebay for an original nissan repair manual.
> Have you ever did a swap before? Next question is what engine are you going to swap in? Answer those and we can move on to finishing your question.


I'll try ebay, thanks. Done many engine swaps, all American cars, no Nissans.

Planning to use same engine, if available, from local yard.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

So wut cha gonna swap in? a Nissan engine or a 350 block  ? If your gonna do a KA then theres 2 KA types. 89 90 came with a SOHC motor while the 91 up came with a DOHC motor. If your doing the SOHC swap theres not much of a surprise just find a good motor. If you do a DOHC you need to change the ECU, wiring harness, and the Cluster to 91 up cluster so the tach will work


----------



## Grayorg (Dec 23, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> So wut cha gonna swap in? a Nissan engine or a 350 block  ? If your gonna do a KA then theres 2 KA types. 89 90 came with a SOHC motor while the 91 up came with a DOHC motor. If your doing the SOHC swap theres not much of a surprise just find a good motor. If you do a DOHC you need to change the ECU, wiring harness, and the Cluster to 91 up cluster so the tach will work


Thanks. It's definitely gonna be a KA, the SOHC, I just hope one's available. Then again, I do have a 350 around here......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the SOHC will probably have high mileage, you might find one for maybe around 100k? which is still good.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Believe it or not a 350 is a common swap with some fabrication :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my dad put a 350 in his jaguar..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

HEY!!! Aren't you supposed to be in school!!!

EDIT: wait nevermind...MLK day... lucky bastards!!!! Im tired! need sleep!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHHH :loser: i got hw though.. gay calc/phys/bio


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no school = anohter day to post whore! wo0t!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no school = anohter day to post whore! wo0t!


i love black ppl ( no racial pun intended ) :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i love black ppl ( no racial pun intended ) :cheers:


 lol iono that is pretty out there...some people might still take offensce, but WHO GIVES A FUCK!?!?!? ( not me  )


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no school = anohter day to post whore! wo0t!


You guys are freeks!!! I'd still be sleeping!!! :asleep:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only the weak sleep in. real men sleep for 5 hours.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> only the weak sleep in. real men sleep for 5 hours.


Well enjoy the 5hrs thing while your still young!!!(old man voice)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

haha your only 3 years older then me


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> haha your only 3 years older then me


LOL!!!


----------

